# 6/22: LuLu dive report



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I wanted to see what all the fuss was about, so I took my wife and two sons out to the LuLu. The seas were a little rougher than expected. 2-3' out of the east with a short period. Current was 2-3 knots on the surface and a little less than a knot on the wreck. There were two thermoclines, one at 60' and another at about 90'. I estimate the temperature on the bottom (112') was was about 70 degrees, 73 on the top of the wreck (60') and in the upper 70s near the surface. I wore a three mil suit and no hood. Everyone else in the family wore 5 mils and a hood. Vis was around 40' at the top of the wreck and a little better on the bottom. My boys were diving open circuit with 32% nitrox and my wife and I used our rebreathers. The only other boat on the wrecks was the “Down Under.”

The kids and I toured the super structure as my wife circumnavigated the bottom looking for shells. She found very few shells, which was expected. The superstructure has many rooms and several levels. The stairways inside were easy to navigate. I had to turn sideways to get through most of the doorways, but navigation was easy for the most part. Several of the rooms are very large. The light streaming in from the porthole provided plenty of light for us, so we did not need to use our lights. There was very little sediment on the floors to stir up. My wife reported swimming over a large hold on her way from the bow back to the superstructure on the stern. Once everyone was on board, I dropped down to the bottom of the stern before untying us. The sand was washed out under the stern and I picked up some fishing lead and a few beer cans that were in the depression. The rudder area is impressive and makes a nice little swim through. We did not see much in the way of fish. I noticed a few blennies on the top of the wreck.

Despite the strong surface current and the fact that the wreck is pretty fresh, everyone in the family enjoyed the dive, including the Old Man. I can recommend the LuLu as a dive destination to anyone who may be interested.

Whackum


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report Whackum. I guess it's just too early for the fish to be attracted yet, which makes it a good time to dive for a "before" look. Once the fish congregate and fishermen (and I'm not knocking 'em as I fish too) start using it, it will be covered in lead, tackle and probably even anchors! I'd like to see it before that happens. Also anxious to dive the Patti Reef when it's sunk.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

These LuLu pics were provided by the Gulf Shores/Orange Beach Tourism group.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like it's an awesome dive. I'll have to get over that way some day to take a peek at it.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice report. I saw it floating going through the pass, so feel the need to see it at the bottom.


----------

